# Western Motorhome Show - Malvern



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Norman and I will be going to Malvern on the 13th August and were wondering who will be there. As we are new to the forum and have not met anyone as yet, we thought it might be a good opportunity to say hi.

Sharon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Sharon

Here's a list of attendees...

Attendees

Its a case of checking out profiles and pm'ing a hello..! Im sure you'll be mroe than welcome to pop to the MHF area and meet everyone at the show.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

We'll be there too...but not with MHF sadly  
Cheers
Linda


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks so much. We will certainly go over and introduce ourselves.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We left it too late to pre-book & I can't get any sense out of Warners . . I guess we can go and pay 'at the gate' ??? [although I've indicated on the rally as attending] - hope they let us in . .


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Warners*

I think Warners should get their act together - today we had a letter thanking us for booking for the Western Motorhome Show - dates are correct, but at the top it says the venue is NEWBURY!!! In the body of the letter they refer to Malvern a couple of times, but you would have thought someone would have proof-read the flyer!! I will be going to Malvern rather than Newbury!!!!! :?

Sundial


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Vivdicdoc - Sorry you missed the pre-booking date. It may be worth your while to PM RobMD our Rally Marshall, he may be able to squeeze you in, depending on how much space Warners have allocated to us. Some of the Warners Marshalls can be a bit jobsworth, if you know what I mean!!!

Sundial - Yet another show with the same mix-ups. I agree they should try and sort it out, perhaps they need more staff, Kathy seems to have to do everything herself. Is the Windscreen Card correct, you just say the mix-up is in the letter.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Our ticket looks to be OK and the letter does actually say Malvern. We are going to be on the road after Thursday 3rd ending up at the show. See you all there.
Brian


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we will also be there although not with mhf unfortunately.....we are meeting up with other camper friends from around the country and our full timing friends before they jet off to other countries


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Funny! I live in Malvern and am between Motorhomes and I know nothing about this. Is it good?

By good, I mean, are there lots of MH's for sale?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Quite a few :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although I've looked, I can't find out the [full] price for attending for the weekend - obviously if you pre-booked you will have got a (?) £2 discount but what is the full cost ? . . I did the same for the Lincoln rally & nearly choked when I was asked for £50 odd . . . is this Malvern one any cheaper ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

Here is the price info from the web site link:_

Pre-booking on this event has now closed but visitors are still welcome to come along and simply pay on arrival at the show.

Non-booked camping rates are: £36 (Thurs-Mon), £33 (Fri-Mon) or £30 (Sat-Mon), there is a non-booked general area and non-booked disabled area, club members paying at the show will not be able to rally with their club. The price quoted includes up to 2 adults and up to 3 children in one unit, each additional adult will be charged at £5 per person, children under 16 are free. Your camping fee includes entry to all evening entertainment. Dogs and awnings are welcome but unfortunately we are unable to provide electrical hook-ups.

If you are not able to stay for the whole weekend day visitor tickets can be purchased on-the-door at a cost of adults £4 or child (5-16 yrs) £1, this includes free parking and a free show guide. The exhibition area opens daily at 9.30am, closing at 5pm on Friday, 5.30pm on Saturday & 4.30pm on Sunday._

Hope this helps. :lol:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Tickets for Malvern*

 Yes thankfully the tickets are correct - it was a letter thanking me for booking a rally pitch and advertising the MMM and other magazines which states 11,12,13 August 2006 - Newbury! At least we all know where we will be that weekend - looking forward to it and meeting up with old friends.

Sundial


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vic

Lincoln included the music

stew


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I have to go to Malvern in order to cash the £5 voucher Warners sent me as a thank-you for attending last year (can't deduct it if booking if booking on-line)

It was a comparitively small show last year so I'm hoping the £5 will be enough spending money :lol: 

I've just found out that No. 3 grandchild is also coming so I want to apologise in advance to all the other attendees for the resultant commotions ( but I don't have a generator :wink: ) can't remember who's marshalling ( Lady J? ) but I won't take offence if I'm parked in the furtherest corner of our bit


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

neverrememberit said:


> Funny! I live in Malvern and am between Motorhomes and I know nothing about this. Is it good?
> 
> By good, I mean, are there lots of MH's for sale?


Have a look here John....
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/western/exhibitors.asp

There are a fair few dealers on the list.

Pop along for a look...


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> neverrememberit said:
> 
> 
> > Funny! I live in Malvern and am between Motorhomes and I know nothing about this. Is it good?
> ...


Do you tend to see FOR SALE signs in the windows of visiting MH's, and can one wander amongst them or are visitors secured away from the showground?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Campers are strictly prohibited from advertising items for sale within the showground - so the answer is a definite NO. There will be hundreds for sale from dealers though. Access to the camping areas is usually restricted to campers only - for obvious reasons - but if you contact one of the MHF members camping at the show then no doubt a visit and a cuppa will be arranged. :wink:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Gaspode, my only similar experience is horse shows where the horse boxes have a card in the window if for sale. Very useful too.

Maybe I should organise a "private sale show", is this the answer to my income needs in the future? Although it would always be nice to meet up with a MHF member, if there are no signs on the vehicles it would probably be pointless to wander around.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi neverrememberit

Unfortunately the show organisers are very keen on banning private sales, understandable in this case, the traders pay them oodles of cash for a pitch so they don't want any private competition.

If you aren't too far from the show, my advice would be to go along on the Saturday as a day visitor, these shows are generally a good day out anyway. I'm sure that if you contact the rally marshalls Rob & Beryl (RobMD) by PM in advance they will be more than happy to take you along to the camping area and introduce you to everyone. You might even get a glass or two of something offered.

Perhaps the idea of a "M/H for sale" event isn't a bad idea, you might end up rich eh?


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello all, 
New to the site and relatively new to the MH'ing as we had an old '72 VW before but now have a lovely bus. Still a novelty that when you flick a switch what you hoped would happen actually occurs. 

Malvern will be our 2nd MH show and 1st as MH owners so will be keen and no doubt buying everything we 'need'.

It would be great to meet any of you folks, especially if we can bend anyones ear about full timing (our future dream)

Can't wait


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Wiggum

Welcome to the site. I'm sure one of our members attending the show will offer you a cuppa and plenty of advice if you visit our camping area.

Hope you have a great time at the show.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Gaspode's Triumph and an invitation required.

First. Ken I'm amazed at the quality of the work on your roadster and more than a little impressed by the time effort and commitment that must have gone into it. Truly an impressive piece of work. Not the least is how you found the time! Anyone who hasn't had a look should do so. Surprised you didn't build your own MH!  

Second. If anyone would be generous enough to invite me for a coffee during the Malvern event perhaps they would be kind enough to PM me with a mobile number and I will respond in kind.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

Thanks for the kind words about the Roadster, anytime you're passing drop in for a spin. I've been out in it with an MHF member earlier tonight so you won't set a precedent. :lol: 

All you folk going to Malvern - sit up and take note - John wants some contact details - send him a PM.

Let me know if you haven't had any contact before the show John - or send a PM to RobMD, Rob & Beryl are the MHF marshalls for this one.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*malvern show*

Hi All

We will be attending,but sadly not with MHF. Might try and get over for a cold sausage though.   
It is i'm sure going to be a good show,and the location is beautiful.

See you all there

Duncan and Chris

P.S Are you coming Ladyj ?


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Anyone attending the show but not booked with MHF will be welcome to pop over for a chat & a cuppa.

We will be there from Thursday onwards.

John have sent you a PM with contact details.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Regards
Richard/Mary


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Will we have to deal with security jobsworths to get access?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Will we have to deal with security jobsworths to get access?


This is a secret but I thought it would be fun to work shows, provide a little income, help run boat and MH, so I volunteered for this show. Am wondering whether I should tell you how much they offered, perhaps not. Anyway I responded that I was very cheap, but not quite that cheap. I think you will have to practice your Polish, Arabic or something.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Guess what gang we are now going to Malvern :lol: So I shall look forward to seeing you all there. Kettle is always on in our van so all pop round for a cuppa and a natter. Thoes of you just going for the day please do come over and say hello pm me for my mobile number and you should be able to get in to where we are camping ok.


Jacquie


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*malvern*

hi 
We are stopping at moreton in the marsh from friday  so if can twist my mrs arm :wink: i might pop up to malvern to show  and have a look :wink:

saruman


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Well I finally bought a Hymer!!! Would it be too late to get in for the weekend?

Borrowing this computer, not home with it till Fri am to log on again.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*malvern show*

I'm glad to see you are coming ladyj and john, can i bring moggie over for some more attitude re-adjustment from your little rottweiler   
We are at the M5junction enroute to Malvern so not too far away.
See you all later

Duncan and Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Neverrememberit,

You can pay on the gate but may not be able to get into MHF's area may have to park in general area. If youcan sneak into MHF's area im sure Rob will find you a corner.


Hi Chris & Duncan,

Yes do bring Moggie over we will be there Thursday afternoon all being well. Rob should be there now though .

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

IMPORTANT

Thoes going to Malvern Motorhomefacts camping area has been changed by Warners AGAIN.

You enter via Yellow Gate take the first road left and we are in the 2nd field. ROBmd is there now and he has plastered yellow signs all over his van so you should all see him :lol: :lol: :lol: We shall be there tomorrow afternoon with the Budget Banner on display so hopefully you will all find us ok.

Jacquie


----------

